# Turbo Lag with 2016 TTS. Will JB1 reduce it?



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a 2016 TTS. I'd guess that I get about a sec+ of lag before the car gets going from a stop. Do other TTS owners experience the same? I assume it is caused by the turbo spooling up. I'd like to cut that lag in half. Also, does a Burger JB1 reduce the lag or just kick in once the engine gets into 2500+ rpm?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep in mind that stock Sport mode raises idle RPM, which in turn pre-spools the turbo to reduce some lag.



sailr said:


> I have a 2016 TTS. I'd guess that I get about a sec+ of lag before the car gets going from a stop. Do other TTS owners experience the same? I assume it is caused by the turbo spooling up. I'd like to cut that lag in half. Also, does a Burger JB1 reduce the lag or just kick in once the engine gets into 2500+ rpm?


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

Huey52 said:


> Keep in mind that stock Sport mode raises idle RPM, which in turn pre-spools the turbo to reduce some lag.


Huey,

I always drive in Sport mode and there is still a second+ of lag from a standing start. I don't have any complaints about acceleration except for that. Does your TTS do the same? I'm trying to find out if the JB1 will do anything about that. No one seems to have an answer, including Burger. I wouldn't bother with it if it doesn't improve turbo lag from a start.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

If Burger can't say re: the JB1/4 then no one can.

Turbo lag has greatly diminished in the past few years, but there will always be some. Just the physics of the exhaust-driven mechanism. Case in point for 48v electric turbo augmentation to eliminate initial lag until the main exhaust turbo comes up to speed.

I've actually gotten in the habit (now my 3rd 2.0T vehicle) of revving/holding a bit just to further "pre-spool" the turbo. Anticipating the need does help to a degree.



sailr said:


> Huey,
> 
> I always drive in Sport mode and there is still a second+ of lag from a standing start. I don't have any complaints about acceleration except for that. Does your TTS do the same? I'm trying to find out if the JB1 will do anything about that. No one seems to have an answer, including Burger. I wouldn't bother with it if it doesn't improve turbo lag from a start.


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

Here is my last email conversation with George at Burger. Not exactly definitive, but it seems that the JB4 will "most likely" improve standing starts. Is it me or does it sound a little like he is guessing?


I have a 2016 Audi TTS. I have to wait a second+ for the car to start to accelerate strongly when I attempt a full-throttle dash into traffic from a dead stop. Unnerving at times. All other improvements and features aside, do the either the JB1 or JB4 reduce that second+ delay from a dead-stop?


Hi,

A second sounds quite long.

The JB4 does add more torque and increases throttle sensitivity so most likely it will jump of the line much faster.

Thanks,

George



Thanks for the reply. I don't plan to do any other modifications, so I think Map1 is what I would be using.

1) Will the JB4 do as you suggest on Map1 and 91 octane?

2) Under those circumstances (Map1 and 91 octane) will the JB1 do the same regarding torque?

3) I think I understand that only the JB4 modifies throttle sensitivity. Right?

Thanks again.



Hi,

The JB1 is less sensitive to throttle as its boost activated.
Based on customer reviews online most find that it does increase throttle response but the JB4 more so.

Thanks,

George


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Appears a reasonable conservative response to me. I'd rather not have a vendor over-hype a product.

Those that I know that have the JB1 enjoy it very much and I'm considering it myself.

You may also want to consider a better intake. I have the 034 CF unit (with conical type filter) and it does seem to breath much easier. But just adding say a K&N flat filter in place of the OEM would help. OEM engines are typically a bit air starved as they wrestle with emissions standards, etc.




sailr said:


> Here is my last email conversation with George at Burger. Not exactly definitive, but it seems that the JB4 will "most likely" improve standing starts. Is it me or does it sound a little like he is guessing?
> 
> 
> I have a 2016 Audi TTS. I have to wait a second+ for the car to start to accelerate strongly when I attempt a full-throttle dash into traffic from a dead stop. Unnerving at times. All other improvements and features aside, do the either the JB1 or JB4 reduce that second+ delay from a dead-stop?
> ...


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

Huey,

Do you have the same amount of lag that I'm describing? The car is fast. It doesn't bog or stall. It just doesn't push me back in the seat immediately. It takes a second and then goes like hell. 

Jeff


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, same lag unless I proactively raise the rev's a bit to get the exhaust process going and even then you can't overcome it all. Again, just the nature of the beast.

Try launch mode just to see if there's a difference; there should be as Dynamic mode frees the transmission response somewhat in addition to raising the idle threshold.

Make sure you're using quality gasoline. "Top Tier" recommended, e.g. Mobil and Shell And make sure at least 91 octane. I use 93 octane as in my area pumps skip from 89 to 93.

Again, consider a better intake. Gotta get good air in to ultimately produce good exhaust out and thereby boost.

btw: Turbo's back in the day would take several seconds to spool up. 911's were infamous for trading ends on you with the latent, sudden and always unanticipated boost.

Launch Mode:

Make sure oil is well warmed
DCS off
Dynamic mode (also engages Sport mode)
Left foot HARD on brake; harder than a panic stop
Right foot HARD on gas pedal; there's a detent just prior to WOT to be overcome
Wait a few seconds for rev's to settle
Quickly let go brake



sailr said:


> Huey,
> 
> Do you have the same amount of lag that I'm describing? The car is fast. It doesn't bog or stall. It just doesn't push me back in the seat immediately. It takes a second and then goes like hell.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

Huey,

I have an old GTECH accelerometer-type 0-60 meter. I think it is probably more accurate than a GPS phone app. I forgot that I had it until yesterday so I dug it out of my auto parts bin and did two runs. I get 4.6 seconds with launch mode (Shell 91 octane, Sport mode, DCS off, 220 degree engine temp...) and 5.2 with a normal start. I'll do more runs and try a few things like Dynamic instead of just sport mode, and different shift points, but I'm glad to see that the car is performing close to the advertised 0-60 time.

BTW. Don't get me wrong, I think this is a GREAT car. I recently test drove a GTI, and an S3, and I frequently drive in a friend's Boxster. I don't think they even come close to having the combination of sportiness, comfort, luxury and overall sophistication of the TTS.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------

